# Group Buy on Dual Exhaust



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, just thought I'd let you guys know that I saw a group buy on dual exhaust for the 350Z. Thought some of you might want to get in on it. It's only $650. Not a bad deal at all. They are Borla True Duals. Hope this helps!

The website is as follows:

www.automotiveforums.com

- Brian C.


----------

